# guild f4 ce nt ?



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey all, Im looking at a used guild f4 ce nt for sale at a decent price and was wondering if anyone has played or owned one or has any opinions on them, 300 with ohc us made ? fender era? unamped sound ? cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I have one. Early 90's IIRC.

Unplugged they're thin, but that's to be expected as the body isn't very deep. It's not super quiet, you can still use it unplugged, but it's not rich in the lows like a proper depth acoustic. The curved back is a nice touch and helps give it a bit more depth than it would otherwise have for such a thin guitar.

The neck is nice on it. Very electric-like, fast. 

Stock electronics are good, not great. I'm contemplating swapping the pure-piezo system out for one that lets me blend in a condensor with the piezo. I play mine through an Axe-Fx and it sounds quite excellent.

Mine was in rough shape when I got it: crack on the top between the bridge and the body, lot of wear and dings, poor action. But it came back to life after I took in to a local luthier. Apparently it's built well enough to take some abuse and come back kicking. I expect now that it's in my hands it'll last quite a bit longer.

I recorded it acoustic on this backing track I did. It was mic'ed with a large diaphragm condenser mic in to an Apogee preamp. IMO it's nice, but it's lacking the depth of a full-sized acoustic. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/lalo.mp3

Depending on the shape it's in you can pay anywhere from $300 - $600 for it. You'll want the case with it. It's a non-standard depth so finding an aftermarket case could be a bit tricky.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

,hey iarsee. that post gets my vote for best reply ever, lots of good info and a trippy sound bite to boot, thanks and keep up the good work !! Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

jimmy c g said:


> ,hey iarsee. that post gets my vote for best reply ever, lots of good info and a trippy sound bite to boot, thanks and keep up the good work !! Jim


Right on man. That's the first time I've ever heard anyone refer to Duran Duran as trippy. 

The backing track that's for is this song: 

[video=youtube;uheQI03MADU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uheQI03MADU[/video]


----------

